# Show Us Your Sample Bottles....



## Staunton Dan (Jul 20, 2008)

Normally common in the larger sizes, they become more desireable in the smaller, sample sizes. We have all dug our share of Caldwells, Atwoods and Capudines in the large sizes, but the smaller sizes are harder to come by. The Atwoods in the center with the complete paper label is almost never seen and is worth many time over what a regular size bottle would be worth.


----------



## madman (Jul 20, 2008)

hey dan ill bite!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 20, 2008)

What's the green one to the left and the one to the extreme right?
 How about closeups?


----------



## madman (Jul 20, 2008)

hey dan the green one is a 3 in one oil sample  and the square bottle is a glyco thyamine mouthwash  mike


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, don't remember seeing either one in a sample size before. Love the colors and odd shapes.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey,...Isn't that paper label supposed to say "J a u n d i c e" bitters? Izzat just an error or have I had it wrong all these years?...oops, P.S. I just looked at my (unlabeled) sample...J a u n d i c e is what it says for sure.                                                                       Joe


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's a pic of the embossed reverse of the bottle opposite the paper label. Note that it is embossed FREE SAMPLE
 ATWOOD'S JAUNDICE BITTERS. The paper label as you point out is spelled JANNAICE BITTERS.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 21, 2008)

> JANNAICE BITTERS


 
 I'm not sure this is an error. It appears in later years that the rights were sold and several people produced this medicine.
 This name variation appears on newer screw top versions. Your sample seems to be an older bottle with a newer label. The name may of been changed in response to the F&D Act or for licensing reasons. It seems too many letters are changed in the name to be a simple typo. 

 Here is a sample Dr Fahrney's Teething syrup for Babes...
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Frederick/TeethingTrial.jpg

http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Frederick/sampleteething.jpg


----------



## Oklabottles (Jul 22, 2008)

The one I have says jaundice and I think that is what it is suppose to cure is the illness of jaundice.


----------



## GACDIG (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice sample Dan. Attwood with label always cool.
 gac


----------



## bombboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Dan,
  I have a small, just shy of three inches, Traymore Drug Shop, Atlantic City. Don't know if it's a sample bottle or not. If you're interested, I can send a pic or two tomorrow.

 Mark


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 22, 2008)

I have this one (the Blood Wine on right)


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: bombboy
> 
> Dan,
> I have a small, just shy of three inches, Traymore Drug Shop, Atlantic City. Don't know if it's a sample bottle or not. If you're interested, I can send a pic or two tomorrow.
> ...


 
 I have found that size and smaller local medicines from my town and others and don't know if it is a sample bottle or not. My guess would be "not" and may be a small local medicine bottle also. Why not put up a photo of it for everyone to see. Maybe someone else knows more about it.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are a couple of fresh digs.Not a rare sample bottle by any means, but one is a better than average color.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 23, 2008)

Samples are "one" of the categories I collect.  Here are three of mine.  I have many more.  The first one is embossed on all 4 sides, *MAGIC/OIL // SAMPLE // RENNE'S/PAIN KILLING // TRY IT*  It stands 2 1/2" tall, is rectangular in shape, has some nice stretching in the neck and a bunch of bubbles, crude little thing (_I like it_).  The next "two" are both Pinoleum samples but one is marked Trial and the other is marked sample.  They are both embossed on all 4 sides *PINEOLEUM // PHYSICIAN'S // PINEOLEUM // (SAMPLE) (TRIAL) *They both stand 2 3/8" tall and are machine made.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Here are a couple of fresh digs.Not a rare sample bottle by any means, but one is a better than average color.


 
 That green is a killer color. I would think that it should command a nice premium price. Have you ever seen the larger size in that color?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> Samples are "one" of the categories I collect.


 
 Those are nice. How many Sample bottles do you have in your collection?


----------



## downeastdigger (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy crap, that was a lot of typing!  I would have been afraid that I would have done all that work and the link would have "timed out"!  I would have thrown the computer out the window.  Sounds like an awesome collection!  Like to see a pic


----------



## downeastdigger (Jul 24, 2008)

love to see a pic of the Birds Lung cure!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the Hick's sample, and a Torrey Whiskey sample.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> Those are nice. How many Sample bottles do you have in your collection?


 
 I don't know how many off hand, less than 20, it is a category I started last year.  Anyway, here are 3 more examples.
 1) SAMPLE BOTTLE/DR KILMER'S/SWAMP-ROOT/KIDNEY CURE/BINGHAMTON, N.Y.
 2) SAMPLE BOTTLE/FOLEY'S KIDNEY CURE/FOLEY & CO. CHICAGO, U.S.A
 3) SAMPLE BOTTLE/FOLEY'S KIDNEY CURE/FOLEY & CO./ CHICAGO, U.S.A.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 26, 2008)

Another.......

 SAMPLE SHILOH'S CURE


----------



## glass man (Jul 26, 2008)

DANG YOU ARE SERIOUS AIN'T YOU! YOU HAVE JUST POSTED A BOOK! GREAT FOR REFERENCE ETC.! HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO GET ALL THESE!!!!!!!


----------



## mdussing (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello All, 

 I suppose I have been a 'lurker' on this site but sure do like the site...My Father started collecting sample bottle meds back in the 1970s....he left them to me when he died, I suppose over 2/3 the bottles I have come from him, especially the more costly ones! I was born and raised back east in PA and VA, I now live in NM....sure do miss all the decent antique shops back east!  I seldom find a bottle in a shop and have to deal with e-bay now.

 Sorry I do not own a digital camera (sort of a Luddite) my favorite sample med. is Rennes Magic Oil.

 I have been kicking around the notion of writing an article to add to Grapentine's and Odell's published articles regarding sample bottles...for some reason I have set a goal of 100 bottles embossed sample or trial and have had no luck adding anything new for about a year now...there have to be more out there.  If you have one that is not on my list I would love to hear about it (embossing, color, height, etc)

 anyhow thanks for the intertest and all the best to you and yours
 yours, Michael Dussinger


----------



## glass man (Jul 27, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## arthur (Aug 4, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: mdussing
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> ...


----------



## mdussing (Aug 4, 2008)

arthur do you have a point to make with posting mu messages again
 geez


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2008)

I have posted this before but Its one of the more interesting samples I have found.
 At the risk of being repetative,
 a Kilmers swamp root cure in the original wooden mailing tube...

 The early samples were distributed at medicine shows and pharmacies. Later on many of the big companies started successfully exploiting the US Mail as a marketing avenue.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2008)

> If you have one that is not on my list I would love to hear about it


 
 You seem to have samples very well covered.
 Didnt see these (or missed them) ...

 C B MATHIS  SAMPLE FAMILY LINIMENT  TOMS RIVER N.J.

 FREE SAMPLE PARKS COUGH SYRUP

 PHYSICIAN'S SAMPLE NOT TO BE SOLD

 SAMPLE DR.SHEFFIELDS ELIXIR BALM FOR THE TEETH

 SAMPLE SHILOHS CURE

 SAMPLE DR THACHER'S LIVER & BLOOD SYRUP  CHATTANOOGA, TENN


----------



## mdussing (Aug 5, 2008)

guntherhess

 thanks for posting the sheffields and mathis info. those are two I have not heard of or seen

 i haveinfo on about 60 samples that were not embossed...juts had a paper label or package that noted they were samples or trials, i'll try to get the list types up and posted


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 5, 2008)

Speaking of Thacher's, here's 2 Samples - 1  amber and the other brown. The Sultan Drug Co., St. Louis in the middle is only 2" high for comparison.


----------



## woody (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's some I dug out.
 On the left is a "Kemps Cough Balsam"
 In the middle is "Foley's Kidney Pills"
 On the right is another "Kemps Balsam"

 They are all about 2" tall.


----------



## woody (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is the Kemps bottle cleaned better.
 It is embossed on all four sides.
 "Kemps Cough Balsam"
 "Leroy, N.Y."
 "Directions on Box"
 "O.F.Woodward"


----------



## woody (Aug 5, 2008)

Back of bottle.


----------



## dirtflinger (Aug 6, 2008)

Heres a few of mine.. 
 LtoR 
 Aqua Caldwells-Sultan Drug Co-Dr. Kings New Life Pills-Clear Caldwells


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's one more. What was this used for?


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 8, 2008)

That is a cool one Dan - you dont see the word Sample on a square amber bottle like that often.  Samples are a cool thing to collect.  I've got a Carters indelible ink sample, a sample 3 in one oil, a Xalia hair sample from Boston, those are the more interesting ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## mdussing (Aug 8, 2008)

Staunton Dan,

 I have seen a labeled OD Chemical Sample like the one in the photo you posted labeled 'Sanmetto', Fike page 47 also notes this...

 nice glass


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 8, 2008)

Some good info on a medicine tax stamp site...
http://www.rdhinstl.com/mm/rs302.htm

 old ad...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 11, 2008)

Good Information. Thanks for everyone's contribution.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 11, 2008)

Possible Sample or Trials - Need More Information 

 I've never seen a sample Minards bottle but I had a box for one marked sample. I have never seen a bottle small enough to fit in it even if was not embossed sample or a lable only


----------



## Bent_Twig (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a sample bottle I just got from a buddy . Dr. Kings New Discovery , full label w/contents.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Oct 27, 2008)

another pic.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice bottle. Sample bottles with labels are always a good find. Good friend you have there. I guess good friends just like labeled samples are also  good finds.


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this considered a sample, or does it have to say "sample".   I hadn't seen this small size on this bottle before


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 28, 2008)

HA   I just realized you can see the pile of bills I'm supposed to be paying in the background on my desk!


----------



## Wilkie (Oct 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: downeastdigger
> Is this considered a sample, or does it have to say "sample". I hadn't seen this small size on this bottle before


 Nope, the word "sample" or "trial" does not have to be embossed on the bottle.  Sometimes the label will have it printed on it.  I don't think yours is the sample size though, here is a picture of a sample Peptenzyme:


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 28, 2008)

Birds lung cure is out of Norwich CT, very rare bottles, never seen the sample size, I have two variants, both 5 1/2 inches tall, and I have seen a larger one that does say Norwich CT on it also.  These are two of my favorite cures...


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is the newest bottle in my collection and I get to add it to my sample category:  It's an amber, sample sized, embossed on one side, "*Wildroot Company Inc*" and on the other, "*Buffalo, N.Y*."  It is only 3 3/8" tall.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 17, 2008)

*Is there a price guide available for "sample" bottles?*  I'm trying to find the value of my sample wildroot but can't find anything on the internet or any any of my price guides, and I have a bunch of price guides.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 17, 2008)

> Is there a price guide available for "sample" bottles?


 
 Cant recall ever seeing one. Would be a good topic for a book. Someone go do it[]


----------



## idigjars (Nov 21, 2008)

This is my favorite Sample Bottle from Piso with original box.  Paul


----------



## idigjars (Nov 21, 2008)

Another view of the Piso box top.   Paul


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, that's a really nice one, Paul. You sure can't dig them like that. Great post.


----------



## TROG (Nov 22, 2008)

Obviously not a bottle but found whist digging for them
 The free sample version is 1&1/4" in diam and the other slightly later one is 
 1 & 1/2" diam


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 22, 2008)

I've never seen a sample lid before. That is really a rare find. Great item.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 25, 2008)

Was this one on that long list? I did'nt see it. physicians sample keasbey and mattison


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 25, 2008)

other side


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 25, 2008)

Better picture ! Sorry bout that little bitty one.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice bottle. Love the cobalt blue. Nice clean label too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dabeel (Nov 25, 2008)

Good Thread you started.....
 I posted a photo of this Jesse Moore Whiskey found in SF,CA a few months back.
 I would imagine this to be a sample size of a whiskey(it doesn't say sample on it) but it has the full embossing that the fifth sizes have on them.
 I love this bottle!

 Doug


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 25, 2008)

nice one, doug!


----------



## Dabeel (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Nick,

 Thanks.........have you been digging lately?.......I haven't, but am always keeping an eye open for something.

 keep in touch if you have anything we can get together and dig sometime....I'll do the same for you.

 Doug


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 25, 2008)

sure, doug. i have the old fire maps to here in rio vista and was trying to locate an out house today, dug a few feet down but nothing other then leggos, theres lots of fill. i've got lots of things in the works, cannot wait for summer to roll around again, so i can run around the islands and port chicago. do you know anything about georgetown, ca?


----------



## Dabeel (Nov 25, 2008)

Call me an imsoniac.tonight....I can't sleep so I might as well write you back about Geogetown, CA
 I only have a sanborn from 1891 of that town that shows there were a lot of saloons between Church and Main Street and Orleans and Placer Sts.....but I have never dug there before.
 There are a few good diggers I know that have dug in El Dorado county so I could check with them though and let you know.

 good talking with you...I need to take some Nyquil and try to get some sleep..talk to you later.

 Doug


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah find out, i have famliy up there and a free place to camp


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 25, 2008)

Got out for a quick dig yesterday.  Found a 1930s dump, but got one older bottle.  It's the sample size of Clark Stanleys Snake Oil Liniment.  Embossed on 3 sides 4 1/2" tall.  Never seen the sample of this before.  I guess it's not rare, but not common either.  Good thread by the way


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 25, 2008)

So that's the REAL Snake Oil that we've heard so much about. I like that one even though it may not be a rare one just because of the name. Nice dig.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 25, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> 
> Good Thread you started.....
> I posted a photo of this Jesse Moore Whiskey found in SF,CA a few months back.
> ...


 
 Don't know much about western bottles but that looks like it would be a good one.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 25, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> 
> Good Thread you started.....
> I posted a photo of this Jesse Moore Whiskey found in SF,CA a few months back.
> ...


 It is a sample.  When Barnett was still alive I purchased his book from him at a bottle show.  He had a couple of these for sale, they were out of my price range.  I don't remember the cost but they were over a hundred.  There is a duffy's about the same size that I have seen.  I have a small duffy's but not the sample size.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's a couple I have dug.   At only about an inch tall, these are not easy to find when digging.  

 Hood's Pills Cure Liver Ills

 3 in 1 Oil

 Does anyone know if the Hood's is a sample or just a small bottle?  It doesn't say sample.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 25, 2008)

Good one Bram.  I dug a bunch of the regular size versions a couple of years ago. still have one . Great embossing on that one.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 27, 2008)

It appears that the Hood's that you have shown here is the regular size of 1-7/8" There were other Hood's bottles that were taller like the Hood's Sarsaparilla that was 9" tall and is common at about $5. The Hood's Pills came in two varieties a 1 to 4 Dose and a 2 to 6 Dose like the one that you have shown. The 1-4 is worth about $8. The good news is that yours is a little scarcer at around $30.  Good find.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2008)

ya I dont think the hoods pills was a sample, they were just little pills. back then little pills were often marketed in tins but hood used a small bottle.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 27, 2008)

> Here's a couple I have dug.Â Â  At only about an inch tall, these are not easy to find when digging.Â
> 
> Hood's Pills Cure Liver Ills
> 
> ...


 The 3 in 1 is nice, I have one with the cork and oil still in it.  When I got it, it was wrapped in a little pamphlet with pictures and instructions for uses, ie. fishing reels, bike spokes, etc.  I disposed of the paper because of the smell and it was saturated with oil.  

 Many pill bottles came in small sizes and aren't samples.  Still a nice little bottle though.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> Normally common in the larger sizes, they become more desireable in the smaller, sample sizes. We have all dug our share of Caldwells, Atwoods and Capudines in the large sizes, but the smaller sizes are harder to come by. The Atwoods in the center with the complete paper label is almost never seen and is worth many time over what a regular size bottle would be worth.


 I have one of those Atwoods that is wrapped in the instructions.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies Dan, Matt and Wilkie...Great info


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a sample I dug up this weekend, (out of a box I had in storage).  
 It is embossed:   *COLDEN'S / LIQUID BEEF TONIC / PHYSICIANS SAMPLE* 
 It is 4 7/8" tall, kind of large in my oppinion for a sample bottle.  I'm not sure what Liquid Beef Tonic was used for.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 28, 2008)

The contents of your bottle was no doubt high in iron and was probably for people that were enemic. Your sample was probably a couple ounces or a few doses. I don't know if this product (see photo) was for the same thing but it sounds rather sick. I don't think that it was like bullion but more for babies or adults that couldn't chew to get their requirement of iron in their diet. Just my thoughts and not necessarily the way it really was.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Bram, that is actually just the 1 1/2 oz size.  They come in a few different variants, and were a regular product bottle.

 This is the sample bottle,  not marked sample but only held about 1/2 oz...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?id=V4dXAAAAMAAJ&pg=RA5-PA358&lpg=RA5-PA358&dq=predigested+beef&source=web&ots=f4DVyD5RmC&sig=-3ReFar9pcDvioLNe97up5ihBrQ&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> The contents of your bottle was no doubt high in iron and was probably for people that were enemic. Your sample was probably a couple ounces or a few doses. I don't know if this product (see photo) was for the same thing but it sounds rather sick. I don't think that it was like bullion but more for babies or adults that couldn't chew to get their requirement of iron in their diet. Just my thoughts and not necessarily the way it really was.


 Pre-digested beef, mmm mmmm.  I did a quick search on that and found that it contained 19.39 % alcohol (no shocker there), and your right, it was a product for infants.  I found this in  "Diseases of Infancy and Childhood, Their Dietetic, Hygienic, and Medical Treatment, dated 1907.  Here is the link  http://books.google.com/books?id=hBT5PCgOvKoC&pg=PA208&lpg=PA208&dq=%22Mulford's+Pre-Digested+Beef&source=web&ots=i1QNlrlNDi&sig=HkWmg6TbfDERcm9cMUKQt30SB9c&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result#PPR1,M1


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> Here is a sample I dug up this weekend, (out of a box I had in storage).
> It is embossed:   *COLDEN'S / LIQUID BEEF TONIC / PHYSICIANS SAMPLE*
> It is 4 7/8" tall, kind of large in my oppinion for a sample bottle.  I'm not sure what Liquid Beef Tonic was used for.


 I just found this on the Colden's Beef Tonic Sample.  It is from a book titled: Medical Record, A weekly Journal of Medicine and Surgery, July 4 to December 26, 1896 
http://books.google.com/books?id=Sh4CAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA3-PA19&lpg=RA3-PA19&dq=%22Coldens+Liquid+Beef+Tonic%22&source=bl&ots=ikubPOd7rH&sig=YUozF4EqhlTd5ft-RsOjwbslRZQ&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result#PPP7,M1


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> The contents of your bottle was no doubt high in iron and was probably for people that were enemic. Your sample was probably a couple ounces or a few doses. I don't know if this product (see photo) was for the same thing but it sounds rather sick. I don't think that it was like bullion but more for babies or adults that couldn't chew to get their requirement of iron in their diet. Just my thoughts and not necessarily the way it really was.


 Here is another bottle that goes with your Mulford if your interested:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150315541220&_trksid=e11010.m204&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D8&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1348 






 I have a tiny H. K. Mulford bottle, less than 2" tall, that I dug in Fairfield, it is dark amber, almost black.  Probably a sample.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2008)

from 1904


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2008)

this too


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe we should start a new thread called "Beef Juices" as we have gotten away from the "Sample Bottle" theme. That being said, here is a bottle that I just found. It's got a crude screw cap threading which is indicative of the 1890s bottles and is triangular. It again has that "Beef" theme


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 31, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> The contents of your bottle was no doubt high in iron and was probably for people that were enemic. Your sample was probably a couple ounces or a few doses. I don't know if this product (see photo) was for the same thing but it sounds rather sick. I don't think that it was like bullion but more for babies or adults that couldn't chew to get their requirement of iron in their diet. Just my thoughts and not necessarily the way it really was.


 Here is a tiny Mulford bottle.  Possibly a sample.  This was dug in a shallow trash pit about 3 feet deep in Fairfield, CAL.  It is only 2 1/4" tall and is almost black.


----------



## Dean (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi everyone.  Here is a little (3 1/2"tall) sample in a beautiful color.  Embossed:  Left side/ SAMPLE/    Front/ Dr. THACHER'S/ LIVER & BLOOD SYRUP/    Right side/ CHATTANOOGA, TENN.  If anyone is interested, just PM me.  
 Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean (Jan 10, 2009)

side view.   Color is an olive amber.


----------



## Dean (Jan 10, 2009)

Another front


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 9, 2009)

That Thatcher's is sweeeet. I likey a LOT!

 I just picked up a sample that is listed in this thread....but as ABM...mine is BIM and tooled top...and it's embossed  "SAMPLE" so there's no wondering..

 I am saving it as a surprise for Wilkie...but if our trade falls through, I will post a picture..


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Oldtimer
> 
> That Thatcher's is sweeeet. I likey a LOT!
> 
> ...


 It's not a surprise anymore!!  []  Damn, I sure wish I found that beer you wanted.  The thing that irks me about that beer, is I "know" exactly where it was sitting but I never actually handled it for about a year.  Either someone "moved" it, "broke it" (god forbid), or the damn thing got up and walked away.  Don't wait on me anymore old timer.  If I find it I will get in touch with you but if someone else wants to trade for the bottles we talked about, might as well let 'em have them.  I may have something else to trade though.  Both of those you offered me.  I'd be interested in seeing the one you just mentioned if you don't mind posting it.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a nice little "sample" whiskey, *Deep Springs Tennessee Whiskey*.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure if the Milburns is a sample but it has a paper rolled up inside the bottle that does not leave much room for the pills, the paper measures 4 X 6 inches very thin paper. The Crane's Penetrating Liniment is marked FREE SAMPLE.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 10, 2009)

SOZODONT 2 x 1 x Â½


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 10, 2009)

side


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 10, 2009)

Here you go Wilkie, SAMPLE Rubifoam for the teeth. It's BIM, but the list in this thread has it as ABM...


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice Oldtimer.  It would look nice on my shelf.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 10, 2009)

Being Dr. Daniels produced veterinary meds I would say it was for colic in horses not babies.Just helping out a brother in need.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 10, 2009)

Google,can be your best friend.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 10, 2009)

Everything in moderation.. including Google..


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you never seen Mister Ed? I've never seen that bottle but the Colic cure 1&2 was geared toward animals I believe.There were several veterinary colic cures I think I have an old bottle mag article,I'll look.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a few ! Sorry for the bad pic ..... took it with my phone .


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 10, 2009)

"Hey pa, when we gonna git some more Dr Daniels samples? I'm jones'n big time!"


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 10, 2009)

it's not without a few side-effects...


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 11, 2009)

At one point I had  #1 and #2 Doc Danials with labels. They were for horses. Had a Humphreys too.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 11, 2009)

Forget exactly, but they are veteranary bottles. 

http://www.wickedlocal.com/arlington/archive/x1751712932/Daniels-and-Surry


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 11, 2009)

Daniels vet meds were apparently for treating all manner of critters from cats to elephants. He also made medicines for peoples too.
 Here is a good label to look at ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dr-Daniels-Veterinary-Bottle-Color-Label-Orig-Box_W0QQitemZ220347219350QQcategoryZ895QQcmdZViewItem

 I'd like to see one of the cure #1 or #2 labels, dont think I have ever seen one. 

 He sold catnip ball, the toy for cats[][]


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish now I had kept them. Oh well.[>:]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 11, 2009)

More samples ... and again sorry for pic quality !


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry, Pal!
 http://www.kbrhorse.net/hea/colic01.html


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2009)

What I've gleaned from this thread and the net so far:
 Dr. Daniels specialized in vet meds.
 Horses get colic (whatever the blazes that is)
 Your bottle is a sample size.
 Dr. Daniels was often accused of quackery.
 Put them all together.. and I am still wondering what's up with yer bot!![]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Remember this one? Dug in a local privy back in November.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think that the colic bottle is a sample. There's an awful lot of them out there, and I have never seen a larger size. 

 Colic is persistant crying / fussing. It prolly held some form of opium, like so many other "remedies".


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 11, 2009)

Caldigr2, that is very nice, love the honey color.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 11, 2009)

Colic was found in horses and people...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_colic
 There were many people medicines to treat colic.
 I dont know for sure if the Daniels colic cure (#1 or #2) was for people or animals thats why I would like to see a labelled one. I doubt it is a sample but I cant say that for sure either.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 11, 2009)

One good thing about 19th century patent medicines was there were always lots of good copycats[] 

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:Rd3-cSuV44AJ:micures.com/norwood.htm+%22colic+cure+%23+1%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us

 Here is a copycat product. Note they are vet medicines. I think this would indicate the #1 and #2 Daniels bottles are for animals. My guess would be cats , dogs , or smaller farm animals..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2009)

"young puppies can get it by drinking cold milk":

 http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_animals_can_get_colic


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2009)

What it boils down to is the horse can't take a crap. They get bound up in their gut and it can be caused by a lot of different things. The Daniels Colic Cure bottle is definitely a sample. It doesn't take much to get them to poop and keep in mind how small of a dose it takes for a human to start paintin the walls.

 I have always put the horse in a trailer and drive down a dirt road. It leaves a gigantic mess in the trailer but it is most effective.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 12, 2009)

In regards to the Daniel's I don't doubt it could have also been used for use in humans but it was put up for horses.They may have bottled them seperately but in the same size bottles.That size is NOT a sample size but would have been sold as a pair.

     As far as size and how it relates to a horse that doesn't make alot of sense.How big is a pill?A comparison would be all of the 4" tall,cylinder pontilled liniments being sold in the 1840's-50's,ie Mexican Mustang Liniment & the likes.Alot of them were for horses and I am certain of that.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2009)

What do you think was the significance of the #1 and #2 are?  You see that on several old bottles like liniments. 

 Mexican Mustang Liniment and many similar medicines were of the "Man or Beast" types. Medicines were typically sold in multiple sizes, ie 25cent 50cent $1.00, the larger sizes mostly being sold just for economy sake. A few of the very large sizes were specificaly for animals, such as the large Ponds Vet Extract bottle.
 You can see on this trade card that it is recommended for family or livestock.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Remember this one? Dug in a local privy back in November.


 Did you end up selling that at the Auburn show?  I remember you saying you were going to take it with you.  I looked for it but didn't see it.  This was the sample snowflake whiskey, right? If it sold, what did it fetch?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2009)

no atheists in my barn...[]


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 13, 2009)

Apparently, some of you have already been in this conversation.
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:-I4MVu1Sd5wJ:www.antique-bottles.net/forum/fb.asp%3Fgo%3Dprev%26m%3D44294%26viewType%3Dtm+%22dr+daniel%27s%22%22colic+cure%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=5&gl=us


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel like Nixon with the Watergate tapes playing... glad I didnt say anything incriminating.[]


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 14, 2009)

Sellin this sample on Ebay    Bid like crazy guys !  

 Seth Arnolds 12 sided aqua

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200308163425#ht_500wt_924


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had it with me at Auburn, but never took it out of the box, except to show some interested collectors. A collector with more money than good sense offered me 4 Grand for my Snowflake fifth. Of course, I turned him down, even though that's about a Thousand more than they are bringing.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  downeastdigger
> 
> Sellin this sample on Ebay    Bid like crazy guys !
> 
> ...


 I don't think that's a sample bottle although it is nice.  Most pill bottles I have seen are small like that and aren't samples.


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 30, 2009)

We dug this Finks Magic Oil sample yesterday and found an old article that states this is a scarce bottle. Does anyone have andinfo on how rare or common it is?


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  craigc90
> 
> We dug this Finks Magic Oil sample yesterday and found an old article that states this is a scarce bottle. Does anyone have andinfo on how rare or common it is?


WOW!  I like that one.  I've never seen one!  Thank you for showing it Craig.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine is a Major's Cement Sample.  I'll see if I can find a picture of it.  It's a nice aqua bottle, small of course.  I really like it!


----------



## downeastdigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Whoa,  nice Finks!  Never seen that one, I like it.  Does it have side embossing?  the pic looks like it might.  Anxious to see what city it might be from


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 30, 2009)

The early Finks were from Pittsburgh and they later moved to Springdale.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, here is my Major's Cement Sample.  I dug this with Digswithstick in a pretty heavily dug area.  I was thrilled and still am every time I look at it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

If anyone has a sample they would like to trade for something else, let me know what bottles you are interested in.  I am always looking for sample bottles.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 30, 2009)

That is a very cool little bottle Lauren.  

 I'll keep you in mind when I come across any samples that I don't need for my own collection.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2009)

This bottle isn't mine - it belongs to John Wolf and is for sale (priced at $1150)... I posted this on another post, but for posterity, it belongs here as well.  Sample Warner's


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 30, 2009)

The side is embossed Springdale Pa.


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 30, 2009)

There was three samples in the hole all together.


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 17, 2009)

*Just found this sample whiskey*
*J. F. CALLAHAN & CO BOSTON, MASS*


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is one you dont see often, I have it listed on ebay. The last one sold for 100 bucks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140340242875&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
 Digger Ry


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool bottles in a cool thread! The Warners is really neat. If I found it, I would almost want to keep it (even though I don't collect these). The $1,150 price tag, however, would have me bubble-wrapping it in no time.


----------

